# Are they?



## Cichlidae (Aug 14, 2004)

Today I noticed my two largest reds where rather dark looking, when I looked closer I noticed they also had many small nips out of their tails. They were tail slapping, doing what looked like trying to dig and now have been taking bites out of each others dorsal fins and making little “scratches” on each others sides, also the fake plants that are short ground cover are also being clipped up and ripped out of the ground by the biggest one. The whole tanks aggression level seemed to jump up over night. The two reds in question are 6” and average weight and 9” and very very fat. So what do you think is going on in the tank?.


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

sounds promising for breeding. keep an eye out for eggs.
wes


----------



## eriesteelheader (Mar 28, 2004)

what size tank are they in?


----------



## Cichlidae (Aug 14, 2004)

A 75, which is half the reason im so surprised at all this.


----------



## eriesteelheader (Mar 28, 2004)

Cichlidae said:


> A 75, which is half the reason im so surprised at all this.


Nice - how many do you have in there? Did you start them from babies - how many did you start with & how many did you loose over time. I'm interested b/c I'm thinking about putting a bunch of reds (juvi) in a 75 and then growing them out. Good luck.


----------



## Cichlidae (Aug 14, 2004)

I actually got them all at this size, three are from a breeder and the two biggest are lfs pick ups, theres 5 in there right now, but i will sell of the 5th eventually and so far ive lost none.


----------

